# Anyone found H21W (64136) bulbs that are white or LED?



## MN BlackMagic (Mar 11, 2008)

I have seen pictures of cars on this forum that have thier turn signal bulbs on a MKV jetta or GTI that are superwhite or LEDs. Just wondering what these are and who sells them? THanks for any info.


----------



## gtirkt (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone found H21W (64136) bulbs that are white or LED? (MN BlackMagic)*

From what I heard from http://www.autolumination.com The H21W is the same diameter as the BA9's I just got some in and they fit _but_ the led's I bought are too wide for the diameter of the front turn sigs. I'm going to remove the headlights this weekend and install the led's (drill out the diameter and make it wider on the headlight itself) donno yet


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

don't you guys have an amber lens that gets in the way?
a regular H21W is not an amber bulb


----------



## MN BlackMagic (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Yes there is amber in the lense. I didn't realize until taking my lights out that I was looking for the wrong bulb. The H21W is the turn signal only and doesn't need to be changed. It is the 194 running light that I want to change and already found some LED's and some load equalizing resistors to do the job. Thanks for the info though.


----------

